# HELP! What works for you?



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

I am truly stuck in a rut with my weight. Pheebs is 16 months old and I am now lighter than I was pre-pregnancy. Trouble is I had stacked on the weight beforehand. 

I really want to start a diet but I'm struggling to find one to suit me. I am interested to know what has worked for you. I can't afford to do slimming world or weight watchers weigh in's every week. But I do go running 3-4 times a week so not afraid of some exercise. 

Thanks Lovelies xxx


----------



## dgirllamius

Myfitnesspal has always been the winner for me. Granted it is annoying getting things up together and logging foods, but if you're the sort of person like me who tends to eat the same things - once you've got it all in you don't need to spend so much time on it anymore. It's got to the point now where I don't even really need to log anymore because I know exactly everything I eat comes in at my allowance.

I have tried WW before but I couldn't stick to it very well - it was sometimes hard to determine how many points something contained. I haven't tried slimming world but I hear it's meant to be good.

Aside from that, myfitnesspal is free and you can get an app for your phone. Also has a barcode scanner which can really help with logging. I've been doing it for 55 days and lost 9lb so far.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I eat a paleo diet. That works for me xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Dgirl - I have myfitnesspal, perhaps I should use it! ;) x 

Iloveshes - Just googling now x


----------



## shanny

I have been doing 5: 2 since mid jan well a mixture of 5/2 and 4/3

where 4 or 5 days a week I eat normal and I mean what I want!! 

and the other 2/3 days I eat 400/500 cals (not consecutive)

breakfast - cup of tea skimmed milk

lunch - cup of tea 

dinner - low cal ready meal about 250 cals

lots of water and some diet pepsi

I have lost 12 lbs - its supposed to do a 1lb a week and it works for me because:

I can swap around days to suit 

can eat family food a lot of time 

I have never cheated

I have really good will power if I know I can eat a feast the next day

I feel really well on fast days

It is slow but it works


----------



## liz1985

I find sw the easiest by far. There is so much you can eat you dont really feel like your on a diet. I dont go to group for the money reasons as well. I joined on a free membership deal, then just went for a couple of weeks to get hang of it and then just do it myself at home.


----------



## marie-louise

Eating well works for me! I don't like to be hungry, I have been maintaining my weight loss for a while now and have realised that I feel much better when I eat healthier, it has actually become a lifestyle change! A few tips from my experience: avoid fad diets, yes they may seem fast but it may be a lot of water youhave lost and inevitably it will all go back on when you return to the eating patterns which made you gain weight in the first place!
Don't go hungry, it will make the urge to break your diet stronger
Eat lots of fresh fruit, vegetables and protein, drink lemon water in the morning. I was the worst veggie hater in the world but now love and look forward to them, after 10 months I can see that they make me feel great!
Preparation is key, keep a large bowl of salad and another of chopped fruit in the fridge in case you need something really quickly!
Try to move around more, get up from the sofa during ad breaks and do jogging on the spot, star jumps or lunges!
Don't let a bad day/ week weaken your resolve, it can easily be rectified by eating well for a day or two
Tell yourself you deserve to look and feel better, you are investing in yourself and will thank yourself in a few short months, also by then you won't remember the donut, cake or burger you turned down! Good luck


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Marie-louise! x 

I managed to run a total of 10 miles last week and ate much better. I've lost 2lbs since my last post so I'm pretty pleased with myself. I've been using myfitnesspal to keep a check on how I'm doing and it seems to be working quite well. I gave up chocolate for lent so think I'm going to leave sweets and chocolate as a treat at the weekends rather than something to pass the time. 

Thanks ladies for your advice and support x


----------



## Pink Sarah

marie-louise said:


> !
> Try to move around more, get up from the sofa during ad breaks and do jogging on the spot, star jumps or lunges!
> Don't let a bad day/ week weaken your resolve, it can easily be rectified by eating well for a day or two
> T

That's a fab tip I am going to start doing that in the next advert break!! And there is plenty of them on ITV 
Thanks


----------



## julesmw

Sambatiki said:


> Thanks Marie-louise! x
> 
> I managed to run a total of 10 miles last week and ate much better. I've lost 2lbs since my last post so I'm pretty pleased with myself. I've been using myfitnesspal to keep a check on how I'm doing and it seems to be working quite well. I gave up chocolate for lent so think I'm going to leave sweets and chocolate as a treat at the weekends rather than something to pass the time.
> 
> Thanks ladies for your advice and support x

Is this still working for you?


----------



## Sambatiki

I went away on a hen do to Amsterdam 2 weeks ago, haven't gained anything but haven't found my running mojo! So pleased that I haven't gained but peed off with myself that I haven't been out. I'm going on Monday with a friend so I know once I've been out once I'll be back out again 3-4 times a week xxx


----------

